# Diet hindering abs?



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

This is my current diet below. DO you think it could be possibly hindering my Abs they are there but ever so slightly.

Meal 1 - 4 eggs 2 toast + USN Pure Protien

Meal 2 - Chicken Wrap (1 large breast)

Meal 3 - Tuna Pasta ( 1 tin tuna)

Meal 4 - Chicken Wrap (1 large breast)

Meal 5 - Evening Meal (Always healthy fairly high in protien)

GYM SESSION

Meal 6 - USN Pure Protein


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

What's your cardio looking like mate ?


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

looks like a nice diet to me.

As above...it will only be fat covering abs. It isnt your diet causing the fat if you have an ideal cardio session.

ALSO i wouldnt go on a cardio just after eating.Your digestive system will sap all your energy, give it an hour to sort the food out first.


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Cardio is poor at the moment with my dodgey hamstring..

Going to look at some incline walking and an ab sessions when leg is on the mend.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Calver i stop cardio for about 6 weeks or so, but now i'm starting it again, but this time i will be doing it at 7am on a empty stomach.


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

The only thing is I am worried about loosing weight.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

How much do you weigh? Why are you worried tho ?


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Just under 13stone.. Becuase I am trying to fill out and gain some abs..


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

the only way your going to see your abs is to have less fat on your body. You can crunch till the cows come home but if there is fat in that area then you wont see them


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

your trying to fill out and gain Abs??

well the good news is you have the Abs there you just need to apply cardio to burn the fat the bad news this will have an effect on filling out as you put it, some can gain whilst remaining lean but from what you have said you are not one of these.

i would apply cardio walking on a treadmill at a steady pace will not only help with dropping the body fat but will help your mass building goals, by this i mean it will help with circulation, heart fitness and your body ability to manage the extra weight....

you will be able to increase the calories in your diet to prevent muscle loss from the cardio.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I am one that is not too keen on your diet, there seems to be a shortage of healthy fats, I think you could do with doing a macro count and seeing where you are, what is your water intake? it doesn't look like you have too much salt but keep an eye on that take extra vitamin C, all this last part is just to try and get your water retention down, as well as fat you might have quite a bit of water in your adipose, drink at least 3 litres of water a day and this will help that, your carbs look low, but try and keep most all of them complex carbs, except for post training and first meal maybe......


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

technically your prolly right fred, but given calvers size experience etc etc,

that diet is more than adequate.

there doesnt seem to be loads of carbs in it so, doing cardio instead of trimming them makes sense.

i read somewhere that theres nothing more anabolic than food..

so more food more exercise seems better than less food and lazy bstrd bugger all inconsistent cardio..

dieting under a microscope imo is a control mechanism unless youre at a high competative level and even then not all do it..

calver i seem to remember last year you got injurred and radiCALly changed your ideas on training frequency, but i`m guessing still injurred..

so havent really been able to put it into practice in your training..

be patient dude cos i reckon what you realised was a massive factor in your long term progress.

n no you wont lean up and fill out..

altho ghrp6 helped me do that very thing.


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

What food can help with healthy fats?

I fly out to OZ in 6 weeks for 6 months and I guess I just want it all for then.

I thought I was getting enough carbs from my pasta, bread, and wraps? I take it I am not?

What do you think could be better?

I know the idea of gaining mass and having abs is difficuilt I suppose what I mean to say is.. I dont want to get fat! and just want to grow quality muscles and I was hoping to achieve this in all areas. But not loose weight in my shoulders and chest ect... if this all makes sense.

I thought I could achieve this on my routine which consists of push and pull every 3rd day.

And yes Cal I have picked up another Hamstring problem so am taking a step back from the rugby for a month or so and am going to concentrate on this up until I fly out.

It has been very irraiting for me as for the last 6 months ive been getting in to routines ect then had a set back either ilness, change of job or injury and quite frankly its a pain in the arse.

I am also drinking around that much fredee


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

try some ghrp6 and rest up matey.

its from what ive heard great for rehabing injuries.

then get training and do some with t bullets on and off till you go..


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

I PMed you Cal not sure If it has gone through.... can never fecking tell!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Healthy fats, are evtra virgin olive oil, nuts , peanut butter, fish oil, ect, when I go into low carbs I always raise my fats, and not all of them are good, but because then the body changes to using fat as an energy source, I did this last year to good effect, but personally I would advice everyone to look to a low glysemic diet..... this is more of a lifestyle diet and is better in the long term.....


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

So with that diet but tweaked a bit and my training I should be able to gain some quality muscle and not put to much fat on?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

If you keep your protein high and eat complex carbs and a small amount of healthy fats, that is the basis of a good diet, to back that up with reguler exercise, a good split between weight training followed by cardio is going to tilt the chances of obtaining your goals in your favour.

I personally don't do cardio first thing in the morning on an empty stomach, I believe in the after burn theory (fact) you still burn fats for hours after your cardio sessions, so you could argue 8pm is the best time to do cardio???? but thats just me.....


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Well im currently training ever 3rd day which seems to be working so far. Just need the leg to mend then I can actually start some light cardio inbetween.

I can never do cardio on an empty stomach it ruins me for the rest of the day. Prefer to do it evening time too.. find it also helps me sleep.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I can't train until I have eaten twice, I have just picked up a back unjury so I will have to have a few days out, there is no way I can go and do legs, then day after back!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I set my alarm clock this morning 6.30am for my early cardio session  don't know what all the fuss is about lol. I will be doing this 3-5 x week.


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

When im up at 530 for work and back at 530.. I do not feel like cardio!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I know what your saying calver, i do it before work, 30/45 mins incline walking, it quite refreshing and peaceful too lol


----------



## Walkern (Jan 19, 2011)

calver11 said:


> This is my current diet below. DO you think it could be possibly hindering my Abs they are there but ever so slightly.
> 
> Meal 1 - 4 eggs 2 toast + USN Pure Protien
> 
> ...


good diet increasing weights and good for gaining muscles


----------



## windows250279 (Jan 19, 2011)

Eatmore veg


----------

